# Millersvillanova #4, 4-4-0 re-repaint



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,
 
I have updated my 4-4-0's paint.  I wasn't satisfied with the flat paint on the tender and Mary Beth didn't really like the shade of green:
 








 








 
I thought I was going to like the the silver on the tender frame as well, but not so much.  So, about a week and a half ago, I took some 'greener' green and repainted the drivers, lead wheels, cab, tender, and pilot.  MB likes the look better now, but I realize I am approaching the scheme of the original Bachmann Big Hauler!! Oh well, whatever!  It is a fun little engine.  
Here's #4 on the bridge.   My dog, Lucia Estelle, is peeking out from behind the dwarf alberta spruce, wondering what in the world is keeping me from throwing her a ball!
 








I painted the insides of the pilot with a redish-blue I mixed.  Same as on the driver counterweights. 








 








 








 
Nothing specific, just having fun with some paint I had on hand.  To do it right,  I need to have a set of decals printed up.  This locomotive is named _Estelle_ after my dog's middle name.  She's currently #4, but without the numbers on hand, that could change.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I like that green but the boiler color bugs me


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

Thanks!
I know, I don't really care for it either. That's the blue Russia iron that is original. MB told me she likes it and doesn't want me to repaint, even though I think I'd like to. Oh well. At least she likes this engine....

Mark


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

MB told me she likes it and doesn't want me to repaint 
Baby blue - the color of peace and tranquility in the household.  Out here, it's purple. 

Later, 

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If your wife likes it then it's the best color ever!



I like the green, but that does you no good at all!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True. Anytime I buy and unpack anything for the railway it is either green or a brown/oxide. 

My wife asks why everything has to be dull...and got mad when some yellow cars were painted grey.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

That "baby blue" is the mistaken, very incorrect color for Russian Iron that has been around for a long time.. 
and is only recently being phased out by the model train manufacturers.. 
real Russian Iron looked *nothing* like that!  

some research on Russia Iron: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scotty...page2.html 

Scot


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

Between Kevin's articles on repainting his 4-4-0 and David Fletcher's help with the correct period paint and decals, I am well aware that the blue is way off, as is the rest of this fanciful paint scheme. But, still, MB likes it blue. Actually, she liked it blue with the glossy black and gold stripes. 

Mark


----------

